# Cockatiel Grinding/Clicking beak when i get close



## Feather_Prince (Sep 25, 2016)

hello! i'm a new tiel owner, his name is pepper, i've had them for at least half a year now but progress has been slow.. Pepper's rather grumpy and doesnt like interaction with me, but that's not what im here for-

Whenever i get near pepper he sounds like he's eating seeds, i know about grinding beaks for happy tiels but pepper never seems very happy at that point in time? he makes the eating gesture and fans his tail a little, if i make a noise or move a little they make this do this gesture and sometimes moves to rattle their beak against the bar of their cage

he also makes a kind of mew noise too, it's hard to tell when it's just a random noise or something that he's like hey back off


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*clicking beak...*

I am not sure if this is the same thing as you are asking about, but Bennie does a beak movement like that, plus partially spreads his wings and tail when he seems to be "claiming" something or some spot (territoriality). He does it when he sees his reflection in a mirror. Could you possibly get a video of your bird doing this? I know; 'tiels are not very cooperative when it comes to get a video of them doing something!)


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

My tiel Popcorn makes beak movements like that as if he's trying to tell me something. Snowflake is more nervous and will make little hisses when approached (sometimes.) Percy doesn't do those things. All three will grind their beaks when content and getting ready for a nap or bedtime. A video would help as Janalee suggested but some birds don't like cameras or cellphones and might not display the behavior you want to capture for the video.


----------



## Feather_Prince (Sep 25, 2016)

unfortunately after i tried he didnt like the camera enough to do it for me and i'm not sure how to explain it more unfortunately- thank you though for replying! i wish i could get the video for you guys.. i'll keep on seeing if i can catch it somehow without startling him


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

It's hard to use a camera with mine as well - I have to back off and use the zoom feature and definitely no flash, but then it's tricky to hold the camera steady enough to get a clear image. Strange things are too scary for them.


----------

